# Earth vs the Flying Saucers!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two of the Atlantis kits - a total of six pieces of plastic! - and a painted surplus CD shelf.




























Maybe 2 or 3 hours of work total.
(No LEDs in there).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice work as always, John! I've been trying to get a couple of these myself, but almost everywhere I look I'm seeing "sold out" under the various websites' "availability" or "stock status" listings.  I sure hope Atlantis will be doing another run, 'cuz the first run seems to have sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Simple yet effective John P. Thank you for posting your work!

Rob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The silver finish really shows off the sink marks in the plastic doesn't it? :freak:
One really should fill those if one was a conscientious modeler.

Or not lazy like me.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John,

You're an inspiration to us all, between the concept of your display, the execution of your models, and the crying need to fill those sink marks... :dude:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice John - using 2 ships makes it display a whole lot better. Nice, simple but effective base. Well done!
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> John,
> 
> You're an inspiration to us all, between the concept of your display, the execution of your models, and the crying need to fill those sink marks... :dude:


:lol:!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Those guys at Atlantis Models had really done their full extend on their 
research on the exact dimensions and details on the original spfx models
used in the filming of Earth vs the Flying Saucers.they really look like the 
original spfx models themselves even at 6 in!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Too bad they did not include at least one martian figure. They were real simplistic


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> The silver finish really shows off the sink marks in the plastic doesn't it? :freak:
> One really should fill those if one was a conscientious modeler...


What, those weren't on the original filming miniatures?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great job!:thumbsup: Didn't realise there was sink marks on them though.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Nice work !
Imagination can lead to endless possibilities . I thought about buying a model of the White House or Washington Monument and have it crashing into it.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

John nice work, is it okay if I post them on the Atlantis Facebook Page! I will put a link to your webpage.
https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby

The sink marks are from the twist tight on the inside the upper hull use a drop of putty then sand it smooth.

As the series of kits grow we will be making accessory sets with martians, landing gear,, display stand, cargo hatches, laser guns, clear bubble tops. We are almost ready to start tooling on the second in the series. It's selling great!

Pete
Atlantis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Still pestering the LHS to get this in (they quit getting in new plastic kits)


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

That really blows, it's new stuff that keeps it going whatever they have lying around for 2 long put it in an ebay store. Out with the old stuff, recoupe some costs and get on with it. Try megahobby they have them.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

myk said:


> Nice work !
> Imagination can lead to endless possibilities . I thought about buying a model of the White House or Washington Monument and have it crashing into it.


Glencoe produced a U.S. Capital building kit that might work for that.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Megahobby has them in stock.

Mine will be here monday.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> John nice work, is it okay if I post them on the Atlantis Facebook Page! I will put a link to your webpage.
> https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby
> 
> The sink marks are from the twist tight on the inside the upper hull use a drop of putty then sand it smooth.
> ...




Thanks for that Atlantis. The only slight thing I'd say is maybe this is one of the saucers that didn't really need lighting and the twist bits as sink marks can be a pain especially on silver finishes.

But still.............it's great to have Harryhausens saucers in plastic at last and it sounds very interesting what you have planned. Fantasic to hear it's selling great too. Any hints as to what's next?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I know someone who may be offering an aftermarket corrected top dome that matches the contour of the studio models. I provided him references and he is working it out.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

John P said:


> Two of the Atlantis kits - a total of six pieces of plastic! - and a painted surplus CD shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just "FAB!!"
what do the LED's do (light-up) ??
"...Fer Cry'n Out-loud!!!... the originals were "Hub-Caps"!!!!... (Jack Nickleson) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Atlantis1 said:


> John nice work, is it okay if I post them on the Atlantis Facebook Page! I will put a link to your webpage.
> https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby
> 
> The sink marks are from the twist tight on the inside the upper hull use a drop of putty then sand it smooth.
> ...


Hi Pete,
I've got EVE & TR3-??.. Love em!!
can't wait on getting this model....
what does the "LEDs" light up?? don't remember anything in the movie, but the Laser-Dish "Firing" (??)
will the "Accessory Sets", just 4 this model, or others 2???

TY,
Pete "Bubba 123" :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Atlantis1 said:


> ...Try culttvman he has them.


Thank you, Sir! Order placed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Atlantis1 said:


> John nice work, is it okay if I post them on the Atlantis Facebook Page! I will put a link to your webpage.
> https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby


But of course!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mach7 said:


> Megahobby has them in stock. Mine will be here monday.


Mach, is this the model you're talking about?


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Atlantis1 said:


> As the series of kits grow we will be making accessory sets with martians, landing gear,, display stand, cargo hatches, laser guns, clear bubble tops. We are almost ready to start tooling on the second in the series. It's selling great!
> 
> Pete
> Atlantis


Would love to have 1/6 scale kits of the Earth Vs the Flying Saucers aliens.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mach, is this the model you're talking about?


Mark, The Glencoe "U.S. Capitol Building" model kit that BWolfe mentioned can be seen in this thread. You'll also see that Skyhook Models produced a resin replacement dome for the kit with an Earth vs. the Flying Saucers ship crashed into it, but it seems to be out of production because it's no longer listed on their website.

If I remember correctly, the saucer that came with that Skyhook kit was quite a bit smaller than the saucer in the Atlantis kit, so the difference in scales might present a problem for anyone trying to accurately re-create the scene from the movie. However, the U.S. Capitol kit is a little over two feet wide when built, so the Atlantis saucers could be placed in front of it for a forced-perspective diorama.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mach, is this the model you're talking about?


This is the one:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, B. I looked at various offerings of this kit on the Internet, and most seem to agree that the Glencoe US Capitol Building kit in in "N scale", in reference to model railroading. Here are some factors in determining whether one would want to use this model in diorama with the Atlantis Flying Saucer:


According to that unimpeachable source of information, Wikipedia*, N scale varies between 1/148 and 1/160 scales depending on what country you're in. N scale is a measurement of track width, not so much a size ratio like the scale values we use (that said, one model RR forum post suggested that N scale can be taken as 0.75"= 1 foot). *:hat:
On Mega1's thread, New Atlantis Saucer Finally Arrives!, sg-99 posted a video with an in-box review of the kit. The reviewer says the saucer is 5' in diameter but, in when he holds a measuring tape up to the model, it looks more to me like 4-3/4".
According to _The Saucer Fleet_ by Jack Hagerty and Jon Rogers, the UFOs of _Earth Versus the Flying Saucers_ were 86.5 feet in diameter.
Multiplying 86.5 feet times 12 gives us the movie saucer's diameter in inches: 1038. Dividing that by the model's diameter of 4.75" provides the model's scale: 1/218 (I rounded off the decimals). This makes the Atlantis Flying Saucer somewhat under scale compared to the Glencoe US Capitol Building model.

Excluding the modelers who are real sticklers for accuracy, I don't think the scale issue will be too great of a problem. A larger concern for me would be where to find a place to display the finished diorama (one web source stated that the assembled Capitol is 26.5" by 10" by 10"). Unless some nit-picker had a photo of the scene of the saucer hitting the Capitol from the movie in hand for comparison, I doubt anyone would be able to notice a scale issue with such a diorama.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I have that Capital model.

I've always thought about getting that Skyhook replacement and be able to do a switch out whenever I feel like venting frustration over Congress.....


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I put _Independence Day_ on for that...:devil:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting idea about those buildings. 

Looks like Atlantis is keeping any future releases close to his chest.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mach, is this the model you're talking about?



Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to the saucer kit.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Based on this screen grab, I measured the Glencoe Capitol kit and it is 3 3/8" wide at the point indicated. 

To be closer to screen accurate, the Atlantis Saucer would need to be approximately 2 3/4" in diameter to be in scale.

Dave


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

As far as the lights go, We designed all the kits in the 5 inch series to have a light and to be able to twist to lock and unlock and turn the light on and off! 

We want to have this lighting unit in all the kits in this series we are working with the factory on some cool rotating sequences for the LED's.

We also plan on selling the lighting unit by themselves, that are unique in color and patterns. So much to do.

Pete


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> As far as the lights go, We designed all the kits in the 5 inch series to have a light and to be able to twist to lock and unlock and turn the light on and off!
> 
> We want to have this lighting unit in all the kits in this series we are working with the factory on some cool rotating sequences for the LED's.
> 
> ...




Sounds great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Skymods said:


> Based on this screen grab...the Atlantis Saucer would need to be approximately 2 3/4" in diameter to be in scale.


Good work, Dave! Even if the saucer is too big, better for this diorama than it being too small. Maybe an Aftermarketeer will come up with a Capitol building in scale for this UFO model?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Good work, Dave! Even if the saucer is too big, better for this diorama than it being too small. Maybe an Aftermarketeer will come up with a Capitol building in scale for this UFO model?


If this happens, hopefully it'll just be the dome section; the whole building at that scale would be about 4-1/2' wide.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...the whole building at that scale would be about 4-1/2' wide.


Boy, wouldn't *that* be a chunka plastic! So I guess we shouldn't be expecting anyone to make a scale Washington Monument either? (Just for fun I checked: it's 555 feet tall, which in 1/218 scale would be just over 30 inches.)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Boy, wouldn't *that* be a chunka plastic! So I guess we shouldn't be expecting anyone to make a scale Washington Monument either? (Just for fun I checked: it's 555 feet tall, which in 1/218 scale would be just over 30 inches.)


True, but it's footprint would be only slightly over three square inches (not including whatever base a modeler devised for it), so it wouldn't take up much floor space.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yeah, I suppose it could make a good table lamp at that. :hat:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Atlantis1 said:


> As far as the lights go, We designed all the kits in the 5 inch series to have a light and to be able to twist to lock and unlock and turn the light on and off!
> 
> We want to have this lighting unit in all the kits in this series we are working with the factory on some cool rotating sequences for the LED's.
> 
> ...


so,
these kits will have lighting that is similar 2 your "EVE" (??)
TY,
Pete (Bubba 123)


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

The eve kit has been retired. The light used for that was the peace sign light we no longer use it.we now use a circular led light that fits snug into all our 5 inch saucer kits. Our next design will be posted soon on our Facebook page. The new light can be placed with the light pointing up or down also our next design will have an interior that can be detailed and view as the upper and owed hulls will be molded in clear. 

To clear up the sink mark issue. its from where the saucer was injected we did not want to alter the the circular shape by cutting off the runner at the edge of the saucer so we designed it that way. We did not want to have the old car rim effect. I screwed up so many chrome rims because of that


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Atlantis1 said:


> ...To clear up the sink mark issue...


As far as I'm concerned, that's not even an issue. They're so shallow on the kits I bought that it'll only require a tiny amount of putty and a few seconds of sanding to make them disappear.

By the way modelers, there's also a very shallow ring-shaped sink mark in the center of the top dome (where the cylindrical LED holder is attached on the inside). This one is so shallow that it would be easy to miss, but would likely show up after you've primed and/or painted the kit. Properly warned ye be, sez I.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Si. I only noticed them after I painted the saucer silver. They _really _show up with silver! Maybe not so much with gray. They'd be easy to fill and sand, but once I got the silver on I decided I was done. It's just me being lazy again.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Si. I only noticed them after I painted the saucer silver. They _really _show up with silver! Maybe not so much with gray. They'd be easy to fill and sand, but once I got the silver on I decided I was done. It's just me being lazy again.


I don't blame you. I _really_ had to look to find them on the kits I received--they're _that_ shallow. And I only noticed the one on the upper dome because I happened to run my finger over it. But I know a lot of us (myself included) can be anal-retentive about things like this, so that's the only reason I mentioned it.

This is really a fun, inexpensive little kit that requires very little effort or time to finish (except for however long it takes for paint to dry), and it's a nice deviation from those pain-in-the-ass kits that'll make you lose sleep. I'm really looking forward to seeing what else Atlantis comes up with for this line of kits!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Atlantis1 said:


> The eve kit has been retired. The light used for that was the peace sign light we no longer use it.we now use a circular led light that fits snug into all our 5 inch saucer kits. Our next design will be posted soon on our Facebook page. The new light can be placed with the light pointing up or down also our next design will have an interior that can be detailed and view as the upper and owed hulls will be molded in clear.
> 
> To clear up the sink mark issue. its from where the saucer was injected we did not want to alter the the circular shape by cutting off the runner at the edge of the saucer so we designed it that way. We did not want to have the old car rim effect. I screwed up so many chrome rims because of that


GREAT on Lights....
 on retiring EVE... glad I got mine :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Got two of the kots today.

I totally love it!!!


----------

